

You Know You're a Startup Founder When... - partywithalocal
http://youknowyoureastartupfounderwhen.com
Some of the best:<p>...You stopped watching f*ing Lost!<p>...Watching Mixergy isn't watching someone mix experimental cocktails.<p>...A Ping Pong Table is an essential form of office equipment.<p>...You check your Analytics every few minutes to see if there’s been any activity since you last checked 2 minutes ago… did anyone new sign-up yet!?
======
GreekOphion
That ad is really making me mad. It keeps moving and I accidentally clicked it
twice.

